# [Wifi] impossible de se connecter (en cours...)

## DeefeR

Bonsoir (enfin bonjour) à tous,

j'ai eu la joie de passer à gentoo aujourd'hui, et rien à redire, c'est super !

Seul problème, je suis en ethernet  :Sad: 

Donc j'ai voulu installer le wifi, en vain.

Je précise que je viens d'une SuSE, et tout est déja configuré, donc c'est vraiment nouveau pour moi.

J'ai commencé par essayer avec ndiswrapper, en reprenant mon fichier INF, que j'avais utilisé pour SuSE.

J'ai repris le même script :

modprobe ndiswrapper;

iwconfig wlan0 essid smc;

ifconfig wlan0 up;

ifconfig wlan0 192.168.2.21 netmask 255.255.255.0 up;

route add default gw 192.168.2.1 wlan0;

Mais la ca ne marche pas, firefox reste désespèrement figé.

J'ai essayé avec les drivers intel centrino, ipw2200, en vain.

Mon noyaux a bien le wifi d'activé, c'est à devenir fou.

Je repasse sous windows, pour récupérer de nouveaux inf, et j'utlise ndiswrapper, et quand je lance mon script j'ai ceci :

root@victor victor # modprobe ndiswrapper;

root@victor victor # iwconfig wlan0 essid smc;

Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :

    SET failed on device wlan0 ; No such device.

root@victor victor # ifconfig wlan0 up;

wlan0: unknown interface: No such device

root@victor victor # ifconfig wlan0 192.168.2.21 netmask 255.255.255.0 up;

SIOCSIFADDR: No such device

wlan0: unknown interface: No such device

SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device

wlan0: unknown interface: No such device

root@victor victor # route add default gw 192.168.2.1 wlan0;

SIOCADDRT: No such device

Ma carte wifi ne serait donc plus détectée  :Sad: 

Alors je poste ici pour avoir un peu d'aide, vu que je sèche vraiment.

Je poste surtout pour mon premier problème, mais par la même occasion, si vous pouviez me dire pourquoi ma carte wifi n'est plus detectée...

Voici ma config :

Inspiron 9200

centrino 54mbits

Pentium M 2ghZ

Noyau 2.6 (avec genkernel)

Euh que dire de plus ?

Juste un énorme merci (d'avance), et si vous avez besoin de plus d'i'nfos, je serais ravi de vous éclairer  :Smile: 

DeefeR.

PS : Poste venant de gentoo francais, mais le forum à l'air mort.Last edited by DeefeR on Thu Jun 09, 2005 10:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tomlohave

Bonjour  :Smile: 

Que te dis la commande "lspci" ?

Après avoir fait un "modprobe ndiswrapper", peux tu poster le résultat de la commande "dmesg" ?

----------

## Apsforps

Hello et bienvenue sur ce forum

Tu pourrais retirer le "non résolu" de ton titre stp, ça induit les recherches en erreur  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Apsforps wrote:*   

> Hello et bienvenue sur ce forum
> 
> Tu pourrais retirer le "non résolu" de ton titre stp, ça induit les recherches en erreur 

 

+1

Sinon j'ai l'impression que tu as mal construit le module, en gros a en root sous gentoo, monte la partoche suse et fait

```
cp -a mnt/${PARTOCHE_SUZE}/etc/ndiswrapper /tmp && cd /tmp

rm -fr /etc/ndiswrapper

ndiswrapper -i le.inf
```

----------

## DeefeR

Merci de vos réponses,

J'ai édité mon titre (pas trop bien compris pourquoi, mais je me soumet a vos désirs  :Razz:  ).

Ma carte wifi n'est toujours pas détectée, quand je fais un dmesg ( je le copie pas, il est trés long), il n'y a pas l'air d'avoir d'erreurs particulières.

Quand je fais un lspci j'obtient 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
> 
> 0000:02:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b3)
> ...

 

Ceci n'est qu'une partie, mais je pense la plus importante.

En ce qui concerne ma Partoche SuSE, elle est maintenant dans un autre monde  :Rolling Eyes: 

Merci beaucoup !

----------

## Adrien

Pour le titre, tu peux jeter un coup d'oeil, c'est expliqué ici  :Wink: :  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-69179.html

Sinon, pour ta carte, vu le chipset que c'est, tu n'as pas d'autres possibilités que ndiswrapper...enfin je crois, tu peux toujours vérifier sur le forum.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Enlight

Il se peut aussi qu'en passant à un eversion supérieure de ndiswrapper, ceux-cis se soient basé sur un driver plus récent, checke voir leur site ils doivent te proposer un dwl.

Sinon tu as reconstruit le module comme indiqué dans mon post précédent?

----------

## DeefeR

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Il se peut aussi qu'en passant à un eversion supérieure de ndiswrapper, ceux-cis se soient basé sur un driver plus récent, checke voir leur site ils doivent te proposer un dwl.
> 
> Sinon tu as reconstruit le module comme indiqué dans mon post précédent?

 

En vérité, je me demandais si j'avais besoin de ma partoche SuSE, que je n'ai plus.

Faudrait-il que je fasse une désinstallation ndiswrapper, et le reinstaller par la suite?

Je vais faire le rm, et je verrais bien si j'arrive à le réinstaller  :Wink: 

Ah, en même temps, je précise que lorsque que je fais un ndiswrapper -m, il me dit que c'est  déja fait.

Je vais voir sur leur site.

edit le rm sur ndiswrapper puis ensuite l'ajout du INF, n'a rien donné, ma carte wifi n'est pas détectée (pourtant elle l'était hier  :Crying or Very sad:  ).

----------

## Pongten

Tu peux donner le résultat de 

dmesg | grep ndis

?

----------

## DeefeR

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> Tu peux donner le résultat de 
> 
> dmesg | grep ndis
> 
> ?

 

Le voila :

root@victor blender-2.37-linux-glibc2.2.5-i386 # dmesg | grep ndis

ndiswrapper version 1.1 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

Ah ndiswrapper 1.1... essaye le 0.12 pour commencer, si je commence à parler des emm... que le 1.1 m'a procuré j'en ai pour la journée.

----------

## Pongten

Je fonctionne avec le 1.1 et ça marche correctement (enfin, à priori). (vais essayer quand même la 0.12 histoire de voir si le petit problème que j'ai n'est pas lié à ça)

Mais en même temps c'est curieux de n'avoir qu'une seule ligne..

Que donne un   ndiswrapper -l ??

----------

## DeefeR

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> Je fonctionne avec le 1.1 et ça marche correctement (enfin, à priori). (vais essayer quand même la 0.12 histoire de voir si le petit problème que j'ai n'est pas lié à ça)
> 
> Mais en même temps c'est curieux de n'avoir qu'une seule ligne..
> 
> Que donne un   ndiswrapper -l ??

 

root@victor blender-2.37-linux-glibc2.2.5-i386 # ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

w22n51  driver present

On m'a dit d'utiliser que le fichier inf  :Smile: 

Quand je met le fichier SYS,  le  ndiswrapper -l me dit "invalid driver !"

----------

## Pongten

Essaye peut-être avec ce driver : http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=186

Sinon, oui, c'est bien avec le .inf qu'il faut le faire..

Je te propose de télécharger le driver, tu le décompresse.

Ensuite, enlève le driver actuel (ndiswrapper -e w22n51)

Puis tu installes l'autre ndiswrapper -i /endroit/du/driver.inf

tu fais un modules-update

puis un modprobe ndiswrapper

puis tu me donnes un dmesg | grep ndis 

si tu veux bien  :Smile: 

----------

## DeefeR

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> Essaye peut-être avec ce driver : http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=186
> 
> Sinon, oui, c'est bien avec le .inf qu'il faut le faire..
> 
> Je te propose de télécharger le driver, tu le décompresse.
> ...

 

Voici le dmesg 

root@victor victor # dmesg | grep ndis

ndiswrapper version 1.1 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)

La même chose.

Pourtant j'ai fait un emerge -C ndiswrapper, et je ne pouvais plus faire la commande ndiswrapper.

J'ai réinstallé en compilant les sources du 0.12, pourtant il me parle encore de 1.1  :Sad: 

Merci de ton, aide.

----------

## Pongten

C'est parce que le module est chargé !

Si tu as l'option unloading module activée dans ton kernel, tu peux décharger le module avec modprobe -r ndiswrapper sinon, il va te falloir rebooter..

Tu as essayé avec le driver que je t'ai filé ?

----------

## DeefeR

Oui, mais avec ndiswrapper 1.1...

Et ca marche po  :Sad: 

Donc il faut que je déinstalle ndiswrapper, que je reboot, puis que je réinstalle et je réessaye, c'est ca?

----------

## Adrien

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> Oui, mais avec ndiswrapper 1.1...
> 
> Et ca marche po 
> 
> Donc il faut que je déinstalle ndiswrapper, que je reboot, puis que je réinstalle et je réessaye, c'est ca?

 

[mode réponse pertinente]Bah essaie toujours, ça peut pas faire de mal!  :Very Happy:  [/mode réponse pertinente]

----------

## Pongten

Tu peux essayer ceci :

Désinstaller ndiswrapper

Effacer le fichier /lib/modules/<kernel-version>/misc/ndiswrapper.ko

Reboot

Réinstallation de ndiswrapper

Installation du driver que je t'ai filé

modules-update

modprobe ndiswrapper

puis nous donner un dmesg | grep ndis

??

----------

## DeefeR

Après cette manip j'obtient :

root@victor victor # dmesg | grep ndis

ndiswrapper version 1.1 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)

ndiswrapper version 0.12 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)

ndiswrapper (load_driver:2034): unable to prepare driver 'netbc564'

ndiswrapper version 0.12 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)

ndiswrapper (load_driver:2034): unable to prepare driver 'netbc564'

root@victor victor # ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

netbc564        driver present, hardware present

Et ma carte n'est toujours pas détectée  :Sad: 

D'autres idées? 

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Pongten

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> Après cette manip j'obtient :
> 
> root@victor victor # dmesg | grep ndis
> 
> ndiswrapper version 1.1 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)
> ...

 

Qu'entends-tu par "Ta carte n'est toujours pas détectée ?"

Autre bizarrerie, il garde trace de la version 1.1, c'est curieux ça.

Tu devrais réessayer avec la 1.1, chez moi, ça marche très bien.

----------

## DeefeR

 *Pongten wrote:*   

>  *DeefeR wrote:*   Après cette manip j'obtient :
> 
> root@victor victor # dmesg | grep ndis
> 
> ndiswrapper version 1.1 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)
> ...

 

En effet, c'est bizarre, en plus j'ai deux version 0.12  :Sad: 

Ma carte n'est pas detectée, quand j'utilise le script donné plus haut, il me dise "no such device wlan0"

Ras le bol de l'ethernet  :Razz: 

----------

## Pongten

Et si tu fais un ifconfig -a (ou -l je sais plus) il donne quoi ?

----------

## DeefeR

Il me met ceci :

root@victor victor # ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:43:66:31:51

          inet addr:192.168.0.4  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:64788 errors:11 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:42752 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:56774259 (54.1 Mb)  TX bytes:5486566 (5.2 Mb)

          Interrupt:11

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:63 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:63 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:5073 (4.9 Kb)  TX bytes:5073 (4.9 Kb)

Je suis désespéré  :Sad: 

----------

## Pongten

mais non, il ne faut pas, on va trouver..

Essaye de virer tout ce qui concerne ndiswrapper (notamment le module dans /lib/modules/<kernel-version>/misc/ndiswrapper.ko)

il faut aussi voir dans /etc/ndiswrapper

puis de rebooter.. et alors tu donnes un dmesg | grep ndis

----------

## l.slysz

je vais peut etre dire une connerie, mais sur mon portable, voir la config de la carte wifi c'est iwconfig et non ifconfig ....

maintenant avec ndiswrapper, je ne sais pas si la carte sera reconnue wifi ou ethernet:?

----------

## Pongten

Si tu tapes ifconfig -a, tu dois voir toutes les interfaces réseau logiquement

----------

## DeefeR

Il me met ceci :

ndiswrapper version 0.12 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)

ndiswrapper (load_driver:2034): unable to prepare driver 'netbc564'

Donc bonne nouvelle, c'est déja plus propre.

J'ai toujours le meme message d'erreur :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@victor victor # iwconfig wlan0 essid smc;
> 
> Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
> ...

 

et ifconfig -a me donne :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:43:66:31:51
> 
>           inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
> ...

 

J'avais bidouillé les config de mon noyau, ce ne serait pas du à ca par hasard (j'ai remis les paramètres par défaut en ce qui concerne drivers devices)?

Merci !

----------

## Pongten

Ce qu'il faudrait, c'est qu'il n'y ait plus le ndiswrapper 0.12.. pas moyen de le virer celui là ?

----------

## DeefeR

Bah on me demande de l'installer  :Sad: 

Mais bon, quand j'ai tout viré, j'ai fait un dmesg | grep ndis,

et rien ne s'affichait.

Donc j'ai recompilé ndiswrapper.

----------

## Pongten

Ok, mais essaye avec la version 1.1 alors.

Une fois qu'elle est mise, tu peux me montrer un ndiswrapper -l et un dmesg | grep ndis ?

----------

## DeefeR

Du nouveau !

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@victor ndiswrapper-1.1 # ndiswrapper -l
> 
> Installed ndis drivers:
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@victor ndiswrapper-1.1 # dmesg | grep ndis
> 
> ndiswrapper version 1.1 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)
> ...

 

Mais bon, c'est toujours pas bon  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pongten

Ce n'est peut-être pas le bon driver alors.. tu devrais essayer avec le driver d'origine de ton pc sous windows (ou aller le chercher sur le site de ton constructeur.. ) mais on s'en rapporche cette fois !

----------

## DeefeR

Je me suis dit ca également...

J'ai lu un article, d'un bonhomme qui avait le meme pc portable sous gentoo, et il indiquait quel driver utiliser.

J'ai exactement la meme chose avec le driver made in Intel  :Sad: 

----------

## Pongten

Tu as bien désinstallé l'ancien et réinstallé le nouveau ?

----------

## DeefeR

Oui  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Pongten

et tu ne sais pas donner le log du system avec un grep loadndisdriver ??

----------

## DeefeR

Cette commande ne fait rien en root et en normal user...

Ca reste blanc, à charger  :Sad: 

:déprime:

En tout cas, merci de ton aide, ca fait plaisir  :Razz: 

----------

## Pongten

Ok, je crois que j'ai compris pourquoi, le driver n'est pas bon vu ce qu'il met : 

```
ndiswrapper (check_nt_hdr:151): Windows driver is not 32-bit; bad magic: 020B 
```

----------

## Pongten

Tu peux essayer avec ces drivers-ci : 

http://nicolas.bonifas.free.fr/inspiron/bcmwl5.sys

http://nicolas.bonifas.free.fr/inspiron/bcmwl5.inf

Tu les copies qq part, tu unload l'ancien driver (ndiswrapper -e nomdriver) puis tu charges celui là, et tu refais un modprobe ndiswrapper et tu peux donner alors un dmesg | grep ndis 

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je sens qu'on approche là

----------

## DeefeR

Serait-ce une bonne nouvelle ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ndiswrapper version 1.1 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)
> 
> ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,06/13/2003, 3.20.23.0) loaded
> ...

 

Je vais de ce pas tester le wifi !

Merci merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Pongten

Oui, c'est une excellent nouvelle !

----------

## DeefeR

Me revoila  :Sad: 

Bon alors mon script wiif se lance sans problème,

un iwconfig me donne :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@victor victor # iwconfig
> 
> lo        no wireless extensions.
> ...

 

J'ai toujours pas le wifi, meme si je n'ai plus d'erreur, on en revient à mon problème de base.

Mon essid ne semble pas à etre retenue, puisque c'est off/any et non smc.

Je précise au cas ou :

IP voulue : 192.168.2.21

IP passerelle : 192.168.2.1

essid : smc

Mais mon script de la premiere page est bon non?

C'est à n'en plus rien comprendre  :Laughing: 

----------

## Pongten

Montre un peu voir ton fichier /etc/conf.d/wireless

----------

## DeefeR

Etrange, je le trouve pas...

Je tente de le créer et je recommence.

----------

## DeefeR

Négatif, ca ne change rien.

Quand je fait iwlist scan, il ne trouve rien  :Sad: 

----------

## Pongten

Est-ce que tu sais me donner un iwconfig wlan0 puis dans l'ordre tu essayes ceci : 

ifconfig wlan0 up

iwconfig wlan0 mode auto

iwconfig wlan0 channel <num Channel>

iwconfig wlan0 essid <ton essid>

iwlist wlan0 scan

Et tu me donnes le résultat du scan, et d'un nouveau iwconfig wlan0

----------

## DeefeR

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@victor victor # ifconfig eth0 down
> 
> root@victor victor # modprobe ndiswrapper
> ...

 

Voilou  :Smile: 

Je ne te suis plus vraiment, c'est bon signe ?

Je vais retester mon script wifi.

Mon smc est détécté, mais toujours pas de wifi  :Sad: 

----------

## Pongten

Tu peux essayer ceci mnt : 

ifconfig wlan0 up

iwconfig wlan0 mode auto

iwconfig wlan0 channel 6

iwconfig wlan0 essid smc

iwconfig wlan0 ap 8E:81:E4:8C:A5:1B

dhcpcd wlan0

puis un petit iwconfig wlan0

Ca donne quoi ?

----------

## Pongten

Moi je te dis, on y est presque..

Tu as ou pas le /etc/conf.d/wireless ?

----------

## DeefeR

Ca me donne ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@victor victor # iwconfig wlan0
> 
> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"smc"
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@victor victor # ls /etc/conf.d/
> 
> alsasound    gpm     lisa         local.stop  portmap  reslisa  timidity
> ...

 

Alors docteur?  :Very Happy: 

Un grand merci pour le temps que tu passe à m'aider  :Smile: 

----------

## Adrien

Salut!!

Il faut que tu mettes à jour le paquet qui s'appelle baselayout!

Après cette mise à jour, tu auraus 2 nouveaux fichiers très bien commentés et tout pleins de détails intéressants dans ton /etc/conf.d 

Ces fichiers s'appellent net.example et wireless.example !

TU les ouvres, tu les édite comme tu veux puis tu les enregistres sous les noms suivants (respectivement):

net et wireless

Et là, magie, tu auras:

/etc/conf.d/net et /etc/conf.d/wireless  :Smile: 

----------

## DeefeR

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@victor victor # emerge -u baselayout
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

 :Sad: 

J'ai également fait un emerge baselayout, mais j'ai toujours rien dans /etc/conf.d

----------

## blasserre

```
emerge sync
```

il te faut un baselayout >= 1.11

et il y en a un en stable toutes arch depuis hier

----------

## DeefeR

Voici mon fichier wireless :

http://supracrew.free.Fr/wireless

Je l'ai modifié tant bien que mal, mais mon internet ne marche toujours pas  :Sad: 

----------

## Pongten

Je te conseille de créer un fichier vide dans lequel tu mets juste les infos nécessaires (c'est bcp plus facile à manipuler).

Pour moi, les infos importantes sont : 

/etc/conf.d/wireless :

essid_wlan0="smc"

mode_wlan0="managed"

channel_wlan0="6"

/etc/conf.d/net :

ifconfig_wlan0=("ton.ip.ici.xxx netmask 255.255.255.0")

routes_wlan0=("default via tap.ass.ere.lle")

Ensuite tu crées ton net.wlan0 (ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0)

Puis tu peux essayer de voir si ça fonctionne avec /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

et donner ce que ça répond ainsi qu'un nouveau iwconfig wlan0 ?

----------

## DeefeR

Voici :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> victor victor # iwconfig wlan0
> 
> wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any
> ...

 

Donc j'ai créé un wireless et un net identique au tien, puis fait le lien.

Quand je lance le démon (enfin je crois que c'est un démon  :Smile:  ), mon interface wlan0 n'est pas lancée, un ifconfig ne me donne comme résultat que "l0".

Après avoir lancé mon script (vu à mon premier poste), je me rend compte, que ca ne marche toujours pas, et un iwlist scan ne me trouve rien...

Étrange non?  :Smile: 

----------

## Pongten

Et quand tu essayes  /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start, il te répond quoi en fait ?

----------

## DeefeR

Juste après un reboot, voila ce que j'obtient :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> victor victor # ifconfig eth0 down
> 
> victor victor # modprobe ndiswrapper
> ...

 

Ce qui m'étonne, c'est que l'ESSID ne se sauvegarde pas  :Shocked: 

----------

## Pongten

as-tu mis ndiswrapper dans le chargement automatique des modules ?? (/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6)

Pourrais-tu mettre une copie des tes fichiers /etc/conf.d/wireless et /etc/conf.d/net ??

----------

